# TFT geht nicht mehr an nach &quot;Stromausfall&quot;



## ice--ms (27. Mai 2007)

Hi leute,
Kann es sein, dass ein TFT kaputt geht, wenn wärend dem betrieb der Stromstecker gezogen wird ?
hab den TFt in einer steckerleiste drin, und bin ausversehen darüber geflogen bzw habs mitgezogen, dann ist die leiste aus der steckdose geflogen. dann hab ich ich sie wieder reingesteckt.
alles andere was in der steckerleiste drin steckt is wieder normal angegangen. nur der TFT nicht mehr. auch wenn ich ihn einschalten will passiert gar nix.
hab den TFT auch schon an ner anderen steckdose ausprobiert. doch er geht einfach nich mehr an... is der jetzt wirklich hinüber ?
was wäre denn, wenn es die sicherung wärend dem betrieb raushaut, ist jeder TFT dann gleich kaputt ?
TFT = BenQ FP93GX


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2007)

ice--ms am 27.05.2007 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute,
> Kann es sein, dass ein TFT kaputt geht, wenn wärend dem betrieb der Stromstecker gezogen wird ?
> hab den TFt in einer steckerleiste drin, und bin ausversehen darüber geflogen bzw habs mitgezogen, dann ist die leiste aus der steckdose geflogen. dann hab ich ich sie wieder reingesteckt.
> alles andere was in der steckerleiste drin steckt is wieder normal angegangen. nur der TFT nicht mehr. auch wenn ich ihn einschalten will passiert gar nix.
> ...




also strom weg sollte eigentlich nicht zu nem defekt führen... aber evtl. hast du nen schlag verursacht oder so?


----------



## MoS (27. Mai 2007)

Hats evtl. den Stromstecker am Monitor selber etwas rausgezogen? (also am anderen Kabelende von dem was in der Stromleiste steckt  )


----------



## ice--ms (27. Mai 2007)

MoS am 27.05.2007 19:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hats evtl. den Stromstecker am Monitor selber etwas rausgezogen? (also am anderen Kabelende von dem was in der Stromleiste steckt  )


nein, die kabel die in der steckerleiste waren haben sich nich bewegt, bzw an denen hat nichts gezogen 
ich denk dann mal eher dass der n schlag abbekommen hat. weil er geht gar nicht mehr 
hab ich ne chance auf garantie oder kann ich gleich mal n neuen bestellen  ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2007)

ice--ms am 27.05.2007 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 27.05.2007 19:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




versuchen kannst du es. nur weil man den strom ausstellt darf ein TFT nicht kaputtgehen. wie alt is der denn?

sag halt, dass du den irgendwann wieder einschalten wolltest, und es ging nicht mehr. ohne grund.


----------



## ich98 (27. Mai 2007)

Kannst du das Netzkabel des TFTs tauschen?


----------



## ice--ms (27. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 27.05.2007 19:37 schrieb:
			
		

> ice--ms am 27.05.2007 19:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab ihn am 2. januar bekommen also knapp 6 monate alt.
ich schreib über morgen mal denen von e-bug


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2007)

ice--ms am 27.05.2007 19:39 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ihn am 2. januar bekommen also knapp 6 monate alt.
> ich schreib über morgen mal denen von e-bug


schau mal in die granttie von benQ - viele hersteller haben nen abholservice in ihrer garantie, da musst du ebug gar nicht erst involvieren.


----------



## ice--ms (27. Mai 2007)

ich98 am 27.05.2007 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du das Netzkabel des TFTs tauschen?


ja, hat aber auch nix gebracht 
Mit der Garantie muss ich mal schauen


----------



## fiumpf (27. Mai 2007)

Hat dein Monitor nicht 2 Eingänge? Einmal VGA und einmal DVI?
Falls ja, teste mal ob es an der  anderen Eingangsbuchse funktioniert.

Bei mir hat es z.B. den DVI-Eingang geschossen - kein Bild mehr; seitdem läuft er über VGA.


----------



## ice--ms (27. Mai 2007)

fiumpf am 27.05.2007 20:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat dein Monitor nicht 2 Eingänge? Einmal VGA und einmal DVI?
> Falls ja, teste mal ob es an der  anderen Eingangsbuchse funktioniert.
> 
> Bei mir hat es z.B. den DVI-Eingang geschossen - kein Bild mehr; seitdem läuft er über VGA.


aber er geht ja nichtmal mehr an wenn er nich am PC angeschloßen ist. 
hab ihn grade nur am Strom und nichts leuchtet. er geht auch nicht mehr in standby modus


----------



## fiumpf (27. Mai 2007)

ice--ms am 27.05.2007 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf am 27.05.2007 20:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ok, sorry, hab nicht alle Postings gelesen.
Dann bleibt nur noch der Weg zum Hersteller/Händler.


----------



## ice--ms (28. Mai 2007)

fiumpf am 27.05.2007 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ice--ms am 27.05.2007 20:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


macht nichts  
hab jetzt gehofft dass er nach einer ruhigen Nacht aus irgendeinem grund vielleicht doch geht.
Bleibt mir wohl nur noch benQ morgen zu kontaktieren


----------

